# Cloudy Eye



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I noticed this morning that one of Sugars eyes has gone really cloudy  I didn't notice it last night but then I cuddled him on his 'good side' last night and wasn't particularly looking for anything.

I know other albino animals have eye troubles, never had an albino rabbit before, does anyone know if they are more susceptable to eye problems? He is getting on a bit at 8yrs old so it might just be one of those things-there's no gunk around the eye or anything its just gone cloudy and looks more white than pink, the other eye looks normal.

Got him booked in at the vet for later but am so worried about my little man  he looked a little lost this morning and struggled to find his veg but he wolfed it down once he found it so is still eating normally.

-x-


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

im pretty sure albino's are more prone to eye trouble.
i hope he is ok, prob best to get him looked at just in case of infection.
x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Working in a vets I see far more albino buns with eye trouble than any other eye colour. I would take him to the vets it could be cateracts or an infection, then again it could be nothing and just his age making is sight go.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought they may do... are cateracts painful for them at all? I couldn't have him operated on at his age really. 

Leaving for the vets now.... fingers crossed its nothing too serious  Will update on how he gets on.

-x-


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

good luck hun x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Well the good news is that he's still fit and healthy but the bad news is that he will lose sight in both eyes 

The vet siad he initially thought it was cataracts but when he took a closer look he said because of the pattern of the cloudy bits he thinks Sugar has suffered some sort of trauma to his eye (banged it really hard) which has damaged his lens and now scar tissue is growing over the lens causing his sight to go and it will also spread to the other eye.

No idea how he could have banged his eye that hard though! Him and his partner don't fight, he doesn't run fast enough anymore to have run into something and I've never dropped him. His eye has never been swollen or bloodshot either.

The only solution would be to operate to remove the lenses but his chances of survival are slim and his vision will be unfocussed without lenses anyway so I think I'll leave him be, he seems happy enough and managed to sniff out his veg this morning, he'll just be getting extra cuddles from now on.

-x-


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwww little hunny... yes lots of extra cuddles and fuss over and lots of talking to him too so he really recgognises you Im sure he does anyways but his ears will get stronger as his eyes get weaker so use the tool of your voice with him!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That's sad... is there any remedy for that?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww poor little man, but like you say he is healthy and seems happy so no reason he wont live a full happy life x give him hugs from me


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure he'll be ok just dont change his home around too often, Miffys eye sight was tested by a vet by dropping 2 bits of cotton wool either side (very professional) she didnt see them, but she defiantly knows where things are, just think her vision must be quiet poor


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

xpalaboyx said:


> That's sad... is there any remedy for that?


No remedy unless they operate and remove his lenses which won't improve his sight much and as he's 8 I doubt he'd survive any op.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, will definately give him a hug from you Frags!  

He's got his whiskers to feel his way about and I won't move anything now so that he doesn't get lost. Will definately talk to him lots and I imagine his sense of smell will probably get better so I'm sure he'll be able to sniff his way around, bless him!

The vet did say he's an interesting case and that they have an eye specialist who drops by who'd probably like to see him so I think I'll take him in as it might help others

-x-


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it does sound quiet unusual, if it is trauma i guess it couldve happened before u even got him but never shown up, i'm sure he'll be just as happy as before


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmm possibly... I never thought of that. I've had him for 3 years and don't know his history before then just that his previous owners couldn't cope with him anymore 

I'll do some research and see how long it would take for something like that to show up...thats good thinking, thanks!

-x-


----------

